# Show your WCF - Workin' Class Flashlights



## lisantica (Mar 7, 2010)

I've posted to some threads showing my Titanium flashlights and my Jetbeams, but I've been looking to find a thread on the *Workin' Class Flashlights*.

For this thread, I need you to dig into your pockets, list and/or show the light(s) that get daily duty. Maybe it's the one on your belt. Maybe it's the one on your keychain or in your bug-out bag. Which one(s) gets the job, when you need the job done?

No shelf queens allowed, sorry queenies, you have to stay on the shelf, this is a job for the workin' class! :laughing:

Here's mine:







The Fenix Ti PD10 is my EDC (I mainly like the lanyard and clip on it, it stays in my work slacks without worry of losing it).
The Fenix P2D is my backup EDC/it's in the rotation – two is one and one is none :thumbsup:
The Dereelight Javelin is my nightstand light -unbelievable beam for an AA flashlight, $62 dollars well spent.
The iTP EOS A3 is clipped onto my work keys -small yet mighty and this is only the one-speed version
The McGizmo Sapphire is my “need to read small text” light…very smooth beam -she wants to be a queen, but I refuse to spoil her!

Anyone care to share theirs?


----------



## wingnut86 (Mar 7, 2010)

Stock 6D Mag in the truck.

Stock Surefire G2 for hunting and other outdoor activities when the 2D is too big.

Romisen RC-N3 NW for whatever.

EagleTac P20C2 MKII for when I need lots of light.

2D Mag with MOP reflector, 5cell Magnum-Star bulb, 6x NIMH, and Borofloat lens. It's baby blue and scratched to hell, but it is a pleasure to use...

No pictures to post though........


----------



## lisantica (Mar 7, 2010)

wingnut86, that's what I like to read. I like reading about stuff folks use and works for them!

I especially enjoyed the comment about your baby blue scratched up one, it may be beat up, but it gets the job done!

Lisa


----------



## Brigadier (Mar 7, 2010)

In my pockets every day.


----------



## lisantica (Mar 7, 2010)

I like that setup!
Where did you get the little lanyard with the Glow in the dark tip?

Lisa


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## lisantica (Mar 7, 2010)

Bravo  RC!
That's what I'm talkin' about!

Lisa


----------



## Black Rose (Mar 7, 2010)

Hmmmm...daily duty.

I rotate lights from time to time, or simply grab the one closest to me at the time, but these are the ones that see the most action.

A scratched up blue Fenix E01 on the keychain (hanging out with an equally scratched up blue Victorinox Alox Classic SD SAK).

Dorcy Super 1 watt modifed with a SSC P4 U-bin star in my laptop bag.

iTP A2 or A3 EOS gets used every night for late night runs.

2xAA Rebel Minimag in the car.

MG L-Mini II is always on my desk ready for whatever.

Surefire G2 with aluminum head and single mode Cree R2 drop-in for investigating outside noises.


----------



## lisantica (Mar 7, 2010)

That's putting some lights to use Black Rose! :twothumbs

I am beginning to enjoy my flashlights more and more as I begin using them. 

I'm trying to resist the urge to buy more shelf queens, they don't do much but sit there and look pretty. I like 'em but they don't appeal to the practical side of me.

Lisa


----------



## Brigadier (Mar 7, 2010)

lisantica said:


> I like that setup!
> Where did you get the little lanyard with the Glow in the dark tip?
> 
> Lisa


 
Thanks.

I got it off of a guy on the Usual Suspect Forum. He makes them and sells them.


----------



## lisantica (Mar 7, 2010)

I did sign up for USF. It's just hard to navigate over there. I'll have to try again.

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## Black Rose (Mar 7, 2010)

lisantica said:


> I'm trying to resist the urge to buy more shelf queens, they don't do much but sit there and look pretty.


I don't have any shelf queens per se, I just have a lot of lights and only a select few get picked regularly for action. 

When I got the flashlight bug, I initially opted for quantity over quality so I have a fair amount of low cost lights. Now I am more selective about what I buy.


----------



## lisantica (Mar 7, 2010)

Black Rose said:


> When I got the flashlight bug, I initially opted for quantity over quality so I have a fair amount of low cost lights. Now I am more selective about what I buy.



Sadly, I'm still in the early stages and I buy like a fool. I have tried to select some nice ones too though. 

I try and read everything I can. There is so much to learn. I feel like one of those dots you see on a map of the universe, that says you are here. So much to learn!

Lisa


----------



## wingnut86 (Mar 8, 2010)

I took some pictures, here they are except for the 6D Mag...


----------



## WESBC (Mar 8, 2010)

One of my E series is always on me. Currently its that new E2DL that has really impressed me. The 2nd body from the top has been carried the most, as you can see. I've switched around the heads/tail caps so many times that I don't know which is the most used.


----------



## lisantica (Mar 8, 2010)

wingnut86 said:


> I took some pictures, here they are except for the 6D Mag...



Nice example of some blue collar workers, I like it!


----------



## lisantica (Mar 8, 2010)

Tubig said:


> One of my E series is always on me. Currently its that new E2DL that has really impressed me. The 2nd body from the top has been carried the most, as you can see. I've switched around the heads/tail caps so many times that I don't know which is the most used.



Those strike bezels are my favorite! Have two of them myself.


----------



## rayman (Mar 8, 2010)

My three working class fashlights are my P7 Maglite, my EX10 modded with a Q3-5A and my EZ CR2w. I use the EX10 as my EDC, the P7 Maglite mainly around the house and the EZ CR2w is my keychainlight. The Maglite will be modded with a SST-90 when there is a driver available.






rayman


----------



## lisantica (Mar 8, 2010)

rayman said:


> My three working class fashlights are my P7 Maglite, my EX10 modded with a Q3-5A and my EZ CR2w. I use the EX10 as my EDC, the P7 Maglite mainly around the house and the EZ CR2w is my keychainlight. The Maglite will be modded with a SST-90 when there is a driver available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love to see the worker bees!
Those EX10s are awesome! Size, fit, finish, just all good. I bought two, one as a back-up. 

Lisa


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice beater lights here! :thumbsup:


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Mar 9, 2010)

I can't show you any pictures but I'll try to draw a picture using working class words.

My daily use torch currently resides clipped in my top overalls pocket. It lives there day and night an is used a lot for purposes as diverse as spotting animals in the paddock, seeking out deadly snakes in crevices, working under dashboards of cars, looking for stuff in my storeroom shelves and even medical purposes - I did a small operation on my toe the other night by torchlight (strapped to my head).

That current daily use torch is a 2 x 123 Quark turbo (running 17670) and it's just a bit too new to have any real scratches or dings but then again, there are two fairly obvious gouge marks on the cooling fins where the rubber slipped from undeneath my multi grips while I was breaking the loctite seal on the head. I needed to open the head to shim the reflector out a bit to lessen the effect of the dark centre in the hotspot (which I needed to do to render the torch effective for my long distance outdoor use). 

My emergency torch (read that as a torch to brightly spotlight a fox in amongst the sheep so I can shoot it, or on one occasion to spot an intruder out in my paddock) is a Led Lenser p17 (3 x D cell). It has the head jammed into the full long range spot setting by taping it there with about eight wraps of electrical insulating tape. I like tape, it's very working class and my old dad used to fix everything with electrical tape much to my mother's chagrin.

My backup torch is my old Led lenser p7 which I carried in a torch sleeve in my overalls leg for about a year until I spurned its love for the greener pastures of Quark Turbo land (well the QT is a bit smaller and has a clip you know). The old P7 has so many scratches and dings from slipping out of that sleeve pocket and hitting concrete that you'd think it lived through world war two. Thing is, it still out distances my Quark Turbo by a fair way and has never ever even flickered. Electrical tape on its head too, to hold it in the full long range setting - no floodlights here. I got total reliability from that P7 and I'm almost as fond of it as I am of the 4D Maglite that I carried from the early eighties until a couple of years ago.

I have no shelf queens but despite the fact that I drop torches all the time and have even thrown one once, I would never ever tailstand a torch - too easy to knock over. No sense in inviting trouble........


----------



## LightChaser (Mar 9, 2010)

I can't afford to have any shelf queens  - the closest thing I have to that is a G2 in my bag. As for my pocket rockets, they're the LD10 and E01 in the image below:


----------



## herbicide (Mar 9, 2010)

Here are mine:










The E01 rides around on my keyring, just in case.









The E2E sits on my belt, next to my cybertool. (And yes, it is my next-most banged-about light...)


----------



## lisantica (Mar 9, 2010)

herbicide,
Those look like appreciated tools there!


----------



## CLBME (Mar 9, 2010)

Great thread Lisa,

I was actually going to start a thread called "take your lights to work" so we could get pictures of "working flashlights". I'll get a picture later today for you. But in the meantime

I carry a Ra Twisty every day. I'm using it today to pull the differential out of my wheeler. In each work truck is a LiteBox. I have two other Ra's but the ones mentioned are dedicated "workers".

Blue collar excavation for me! (-:

Thanks,

Christian


----------



## lisantica (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks CLBME,
I'll have to try that, take a torch to work idea.

JaguarDave-in-Oz, thanks for the read! I wonder if my dad got the tape idea from your dad. Mine uses duct tape instead of electrical tape. Nothing he can't fix without duct tape and a wire clothes hanger. 

Lisa


----------



## lisantica (Mar 9, 2010)

LightChaser, I like your go-to daily kit!
Say is that a special knot on the end of the lanyards?


----------



## Niconical (Mar 9, 2010)

Surefire 6P - in the pocket - all the time, along with a spare pair of CR123A 

It's actually my only non-stock flashlight as it has a Dereelight drop-in, Q3 5A (or something like that) warm emitter, single output level. 

My bag contains a Surefire G2 and a Fenix TK20.

All 3 are users, althought the 6P is out more due to it being more easily to hand.


----------



## EricMack (Mar 9, 2010)

This gets the call for most 'round the house jobs.


----------



## lisantica (Mar 9, 2010)

Niconical, thanks for jumping in. Is there a particular or safer way to carry spare batteries? I'm starting to look into that.

EricMack, you should sell me that worker drone!


----------



## Niconical (Mar 9, 2010)

lisantica said:


> Niconical, thanks for jumping in. Is there a particular or safer way to carry spare batteries? I'm starting to look into that.


 
I went through many options for spare battery carry. When I found the Batuca case, the search was over and I've kept with it. I have them spread around, a pair in my bag, pair in the car, that sort of thing. Each half contains 2xAA and 2xCR123A, but they clip together for 4 of each battery in total. 

Another good alternative if you just want CR123A is the 4x holder from AW (or lighthound). 
Something worth mentioning with that is that if you undo the stitching on the 3 inner points where the loops attach to the main part, it then fits 6 batts, which is good for the M6 and any 3xCR123A lights.


----------



## lisantica (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the links! That first one looks like it will be the best for me.

Lisa


----------



## LightChaser (Mar 9, 2010)

lisantica said:


> LightChaser, I like your go-to daily kit!
> Say is that a special knot on the end of the lanyards?



Thanks Lisa! I've added a lighter and a SOG Trident (currently on its way here) to that kit, so I'm sure I'll be posting another 'family pic' somewhere on 'round here soon. 

As for the knot, it's a (doubled) lanyard knot, a.k.a. boatswain's whistle knot that I'm pretty sure I learned through Stormdrane's Blog or Google. 

Another knot you might want to look for if you only have one strand going to the end (like the lanyard for your PD10) is a monkey fist - I'm not sure if it's possible to add a loop at the end of it though.


----------



## lisantica (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the link and that information LightChaser.

Okay EricMack, what light is that and where do I buy it? I actually want the head mainly.


----------



## CLBME (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok Lisa,

Here's a pic of my Ra Twisty with a sheath made by a very talented CPF'er Hogokansatsukan that holds a spare battery for it. As you can see no shelf queen here :


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice Dirt Hand...:twothumbs..It's on now...I have to do an oil change tonight....


----------



## lisantica (Mar 9, 2010)

CLBME, Nice job!!!! Workin' class at its finest 
Where do you get those cool turbin' wraps? I want one for my Ra Clicky.

Lisa


----------



## CLBME (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks RageCage! A shower should get 90% of it off.......

Thanks Lisa,

It's called a Turk's Head knot. I make lanyards, monkey's fists, key fobs, and various nautical knots for a hobby. I have them on each of my Ra's. On one of them I put a loop behind the Turk's Head so that I can attach a lanyard to the light for pocket carry or on a neck lanyard. I'll get a picture for you.

Christian



lisantica said:


> CLBME, Nice job!!!! Workin' class at its finest
> Where do you get those cool turbin' wraps? I want one for my Ra Clicky.
> 
> Lisa


----------



## lisantica (Mar 9, 2010)

Christian, I sent you a PM about a purchase of some of your do-dads


----------



## CLBME (Mar 9, 2010)

I pm'd you back! 



lisantica said:


> Christian, I sent you a PM about a purchase of some of your do-dads


----------



## FLT MEDIC (Mar 9, 2010)

Installed a home made PVC anti-roll bezel extension so it won't roll or slide down in inclined surfaces and a home made lanyard which allows me to use the flashlight hand without dropping and picking up the Gladius:









Here's how it looks without the home made anti-roll bezel:







Sorry, only phonecam pics available of the Gladius R2.


----------



## CLBME (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi again Lisa,

As mentioned here is my "collection" (In quotes compared to yours!  ) with Turk's Heads on each. The Clicky has the loop for a removable neck, wrist, or belt loop lanyard behind the Turk's Head.


----------



## LightChaser (Mar 9, 2010)

CLBME said:


> Hi again Lisa,
> 
> As mentioned here is my "collection" (In quotes compared to yours!  ) with Turk's Heads on each. The Clicky has the loop for a removable neck, wrist, or belt loop lanyard behind the Turk's Head.



I don't mean to hijack this thread, but I'm just wondering how the loop under the Turk's head on the clicky is attached. Is it just friction (from being stuck between a knot and a hard place) holding it in place, or is it held in there some other way? 

Also still OT, I too am in awe of Lisa's shelf-queen and working-class collections. :bow:


----------



## lisantica (Mar 9, 2010)

I am wondering how those Turk heads stay on tightly too.


----------



## CLBME (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi LightChaser and Lisa, 

Yes, it's friction that holds it in place. The light's knurling really helps. On other lights/applications I've made a small lanyard knot on the end of the loop, which sticks out the bottom of the turk's head to act as a "stopper". In practice though I've found it unnecessary. It could also be woven into the turk's head if needed. 

If you're not familiar with the turk's head it is a very tight knot. I actually use a pair of needle nose pliers to pull the lead tightly when I'm finishing the knot. Each time the cord crosses over/under itself it's cinching itself down tightly and holds very well. They don't slip especially with the knurling.



LightChaser said:


> I don't mean to hijack this thread, but I'm just wondering how the loop under the Turk's head on the clicky is attached. Is it just friction (from being stuck between a knot and a hard place) holding it in place, or is it held in there some other way?
> 
> Also still OT, I too am in awe of Lisa's shelf-queen and working-class collections. :bow:





lisantica said:


> I am wondering how those Turk heads stay on tightly too.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Mar 10, 2010)

Here are my "working class" lights that see every day use.

The PD20 with the Tritium on the lanyard is something we keep on a bookcase outside my two year old son's bedroom for making sure he's alright in the night, checking on him before we go to bed etc.

The E1L is my main pocket EDC light, and the Solarforce L2 is now my general purpose go-to light as it runs on rechargeable 18650s and I just love the beam pattern of the Dereelight XP-G R5 in it and the feel of it in my hand!





Click for other size options!


----------



## Henk_Lu (Mar 10, 2010)

lisantica said:


> Thanks for the link and that information LightChaser.
> 
> Okay EricMack, what light is that and where do I buy it? I actually want the head mainly.



The head is from a LunaSol 27, you should already know that one, aren't you looking for an LS20 actually?

I don't know the body the head is screwed on, the stock body is the same as for all McGizmo PD lights.

You buy that on the BST, there won't be new ones anymore, neither LS20 nor LS27...


----------



## LightChaser (Mar 10, 2010)

CLBME said:


> Hi LightChaser and Lisa,
> 
> Yes, it's friction that holds it in place. The light's knurling really helps. On other lights/applications I've made a small lanyard knot on the end of the loop, which sticks out the bottom of the turk's head to act as a "stopper". In practice though I've found it unnecessary. It could also be woven into the turk's head if needed.
> 
> If you're not familiar with the turk's head it is a very tight knot. I actually use a pair of needle nose pliers to pull the lead tightly when I'm finishing the knot. Each time the cord crosses over/under itself it's cinching itself down tightly and holds very well. They don't slip especially with the knurling.



Thanks for the info! I've actually made a pair of turk's heads - one as a bite for my E01, and another with a loop from one of the leads to attach a Bic or Cricket lighter to a key fob. I'm not too happy with the loop on the latter, so I was wondering how you did it. Thanks again!


----------



## lisantica (Mar 10, 2010)

SuperTrouper said:


> Here are my "working class" lights that see every day use.
> 
> The PD20 with the Tritium on the lanyard is something we keep on a bookcase outside my two year old son's bedroom for making sure he's alright in the night, checking on him before we go to bed etc.




Great idea, Nice set of working lights thanks for sharing!


Henk_Lu - that's it, it's a LS27, I thought it looked similar to the LS20.


----------



## EricMack (Mar 11, 2010)

Henk_Lu said:


> The head is from a LunaSol 27, I don't know the body the head is screwed on, the stock body is the same as for all McGizmo PD lights.


 
Good eye! :thumbsup: The head is indeed off my 27, and the tootsie-roll body is off the Ti 27LT. McLeggo!!


----------



## CLBME (Mar 11, 2010)

You're welcome LightChaser,

I also meant to mention that you can leave long ends on the turk's head- bringing them out together to form a loop if you choose. It sounds like this is what you did.





LightChaser said:


> Thanks for the info! I've actually made a pair of turk's heads - one as a bite for my E01, and another with a loop from one of the leads to attach a Bic or Cricket lighter to a key fob. I'm not too happy with the loop on the latter, so I was wondering how you did it. Thanks again!


----------

